# Tranvases serão solução?



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Em recente viagem ao sudeste de Espanha tive a oportunidade de contemplar ao vivo a vastíssima região de regadio, estendendo-se desde Toledo até Albacete (cerca de 300 quilómetros aproximadamente). Se as precipitações por lá (Castilha La Mancha) são tão escassas, como explicar o grande desenvolvimento agrícola da região, com milhares e milhares de hectares de regadio, especialmente de vinha?
Lá está, à passagem pelo transvase do Tejo-Segura, este seguia quase com o seu máximo caudal …

*Tierra de Viñedos*


tvmagia10

*Trasvase Tajo Segura*


crccartagena

Entretanto, nós por cá ...

*Onde a água de Alqueva não chega*


ExpressoMultimedia


----------



## duero (31 Ago 2011 às 11:12)

Supongo que si está cerca del mar, igual es mas facil hacer desalinizadoras. En la zona de Almería existen para el riego, además según investigaciones israelies han descubierto que no es preciso desalinizar al 100% para regar olivos, pues estos aguantan cierta pequeña cantidad de sal.

Acontece que esa zona de Castilla La Mancha se encuentra alejada del mar y con montañas por medio.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 22:29)

*ALQUEVA: Ministra da Agricultura insiste que "não será possível terminar" projecto "até 2013"*

A ministra da Agricultura, Assunção Cristas, reiterou hoje que, perante as “condições atuais de financiamento” do país, “não será possível terminar, até 2013” o projeto do Alqueva e é necessário fasear a conclusão da obra. “É o reajustamento que é preciso fazer para as condições atuais de financiamento do Estado e, quem não disser isto, creio que não estará a ser totalmente honesto e sério, até do ponto de vista intelectual”, frisou. A governante que tutela o Ministério da Agricultura, do Mar, do Ambiente e do Ordenamento do Território (MAMAOT) falava aos jornalistas em Montemor-o-Novo, onde visitou o certame agropecuário EXPOMOR, que decorre naquela cidade alentejana, a par da Feira da Luz.
Assunção Cristas admitiu que as condições financeiras do país se “deterioraram”, em relação, “porventura, ao momento em que foi decidida a antecipação” da conclusão do Alqueva, durante a governação socialista de José Sócrates. “A verdade é que, hoje, as condições são outras e é virtualmente impossível o Estado manter esse esforço tão concentrado de investimento” no Alqueva.
A prioridade no que toca à componente agrícola do Alqueva, insistiu a ministra da Agricultura, é “usar o que já está” feito, ao nível de regadios, e “mostrar o que se pode fazer e criar boas práticas, para depois irem sendo replicadas”. “Com toda a sinceridade, [o projeto] tem que ser reescalonado e, ao mesmo tempo, vamos dar toda a prioridade na mobilização de vontades para que as terras que já existem de regadio, e já são muitas, mais de 50 mil hectares, possam ser efetivamente aproveitadas”, afirmou.
Para a ministra, é “impossível” que as obras do empreendimento pudessem ser concluídas em 2013, tendo em conta o presente contexto de financiamento do Estado. “Para concluir a obra é preciso recorrer à dívida, é preciso que o estado peça dinheiro emprestado. Eu não tenho o dinheiro no bolso e o ministro das Finanças também não”, sublinhou. Neste momento, sustentou, Portugal está “sob um programa de auxílio financeiro”, são necessários “cortes de despesa em todo o lado” e o país não tem “condições para ir ao mercado buscar esse dinheiro todo” que o Alqueva precisa, sobretudo “nestes dois anos são que os mais difíceis”.
Sobre a Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas do Alqueva (EDIA), gestora do empreendimento, Assunção Cristas disse que estão a ser avaliadas as hipóteses sobre o futuro da empresa, mas a “inclinação” é para que “termine”. A ideia é ainda que, se a EDIA for extinta, a rede secundária do regadio possa vir a ser concessionada às associações de regantes.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2011 às 23:44)

Fartamos-nos de arranjar desculpas e culpas e soluções para tudo....

Gerofil, já há uns bons 15 anos atrás, numas viagens que fiz pela Andaluzia já nesses tempos eu ficava embasbacado a olhar para a paisagem do lado de Espanha, hectares e hectares de novo olival e vinha, enquanto aqui pelo país, sobretudo pelo Alentejo, nada se passava, havia produtores que nos insultavam se lhes disséssemos que  era uma boa ideia arrancar a velha oliveira ou a velha videira, chamavam-nos loucos...

Nessa altura havia um Ministério da Agricultura, uma coisa meio soviética criada por alturas do PREC, (Portugal ainda hoje tem 2 ministérios soviéticos do tempo do PREC, o da Educação e da Agricultura) nesses tempos com 10 ou 15 mil funcionários cada um, a maioria a residir no Terreiro do Paço ou na 5 de Outubro, que depois de destruírem a agricultura nacional, dedicaram-se nos anos seguintes à subsidio-dependência e burocracia europeia. 
Hoje culpa-se muito  o Cavaco, nas pescas e agricultura, mas só os ignorantes é que podem fazer essa acusação, pois não fazem ideia do que era o país nessa altura. Basicamente éramos todos uns ignorantes, que ainda por cima pensávamos que éramos os melhores do mundo. (coisas herdadas de Salazar), e as lideranças ainda menos percebiam do assunto, e no terreno vivia-se a demonização dos proprietários, das empresas e do lucro. 

De qualquer forma, como queres criar tu uma agricultura competitiva se ainda hoje em distritos como Beja a maioria das pessoas votam em partidos marxistas ? Quais são as economias competitivas que conheces que votem num PCP ? Só 3º mundo, em Africa ou América do Sul...

Tu hoje já vês no Alentejo grandes progressos, no sector do azeite, vinhos, carnes, etc, etc, infelizmente com 15/20 anos de atraso em relação à Andaluzia e Extremadura espanhola. E vês quem ? Vês os tais "grandes proprietários" de regresso, os tais que foram expulsos ou perseguidos do Alentejo durante anos por alturas do PREC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2011 às 10:59)

OFF TOPIC: Eu abri este tópico para discussão sobre o tema. Abstenham-se de postar mensagens fúteis que nada digam sobre o assunto em discussão ou que tenham com objectivo apenas criticas sem fundamento a outros membros.

Desculpem a minha postura mas quero uma abordagem serena e fundamentada sobre a problemática dos transvases e o desenvolvimento do mundo rural na Península Ibérica. Conversas da carochinha vão para outro lado.


----------



## Knyght (3 Set 2011 às 11:12)

Deverás olhar para o investimento das águas na ilha de Porto Santo, contudo creio que não seja o problema do Alentejo que já tem a albufeira do Alqueva com boa quantidade de água mas sim falta de concretização do investimento do estado aliado ao não interesse por parte dos agricultores de fazerem algo mais.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2011 às 14:11)

Um dos problemas dos transvases dos rios ibéricos é o facto de em períodos de seca a água não chegar para todos, já ocorreu no passado os nossos vizinhos espanhóis fecharem-nos a torneira dos rios Internacionais, principalmente o Tejo e o Guadiana, e não cumprirem os mínimos de água que deviam deixar passar para Portugal.

Outro dos grandes problemas relacionados com os transvases é o enorme impacte ambiental que estes causam nos rios e nas espécies que dependem destes.


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 16:22)

Vince disse:


> Fartamos-nos de arranjar desculpas e culpas e soluções para tudo....
> 
> Gerofil, já há uns bons 15 anos atrás, numas viagens que fiz pela Andaluzia já nesses tempos eu ficava embasbacado a olhar para a paisagem do lado de Espanha, hectares e hectares de novo olival e vinha, enquanto aqui pelo país, sobretudo pelo Alentejo, nada se passava, havia produtores que nos insultavam se lhes disséssemos que  era uma boa ideia arrancar a velha oliveira ou a velha videira, chamavam-nos loucos...
> 
> ...




Concuerdo.

Mucha gente piensa que hoy es como hace años. 

Hace años las personas no vivían.....sobrevivían.

Hoy el campo es una actividad económica mas y como tal precisa de......................CAPITAL.

SI. GUSTE O NO ES ASÍ.


También hay una cosa que acontece en España, y no se si acontece en Portugal.

En España se han establecido personas del Norte de Europa y algunos han invertido en el campo con capitales sobre todo en Andalucía, pero los encuentras en otros sitios.

Son personas (no empresas o compañias financieras) que decidieron establecerse y aportar capitales.

Hoy día por ejemplo España es el país con mayor población de Suecia tras ese país.

Es uno de los países como mas población de paises como Noruega o Dinamarca.

Hay pueblos que estaban abandonados y hoy tienen vida, y casi todos son habitantes del Norte de Europa.


En algunos casos ellos dieran vida a los pueblos y renovaran la agricultura.


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 16:28)

MSantos disse:


> Um dos problemas dos transvases dos rios ibéricos é o facto de em períodos de seca a água não chegar para todos, já ocorreu no passado os nossos vizinhos espanhóis fecharem-nos a torneira dos rios Internacionais, principalmente o Tejo e o Guadiana, e não cumprirem os mínimos de água que deviam deixar passar para Portugal.
> 
> Outro dos grandes problemas relacionados com os transvases é o enorme impacte ambiental que estes causam nos rios e nas espécies que dependem destes.



Esta claro que es preciso una política hidraulica a nivel peninsular, que contemple las necesidades humanas y ambientales.

Ser serios y saber que queremos y que podemos hacer y A CUANTO VAMOS A RENUNCIAR, O QUE MEDIDAS ESTAMOS DISPUESTOS A TOMAR.

Considero que debe afrontarse el problema con responsabilidad y sin renunciar a nada desde el principio.

Lo que está claro es que las soluciones son dos: TRASVASES O DESALINIZADORAS. 

A partir de ahí tratar de hacer las cosas lo mejor posible desde el punto de vista ambiental, social y economico.


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 16:45)

INGLESA A HACER VINO EN LA FRONTERA CON PORTUGAL, EN DOURO INTERNACIONAL 

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-castilla-leon-ii-charlotte/991568/

FRANCESA A CRIAR PATOS EN CASTILLA

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-castilla-leon-isabelle/763437/

DANÉS (Dinamarca) a HACER VINO EN CASTILLA

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-castilla-leon-peter/763419/


FRANCESA A CRIAR CABALLOS Y VACAS EN ASTURIAS

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/destino-espana/destino-espana-asturias-iii-solene/1046711/

ESTADOUNIDENSE A CRIAR VACAS EN PIRINEO.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-espana-aragon-iii-amanda/1040474/

FRANCESA A CRIAR VACAS EN CANTABRIA

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-cantabria-sandrine/788575/

FAMILIA NORUEGA CON PADRE CON 36 HECTAREAS DE NARANJOS. 

LA HIJA TIENE UN VIVERO EN ANDALUCÍA.

ATENCIÓN A COMO HABLA EL CASTELLANO..........

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-andalucia-iii-heidi/889799/


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 16:49)

El debate sobre la capitalización del campo es muy importante y es ineludible en el tema a tratar.

Trasvases o desalinizadoras precisan capital y rentabilidad, sin eso, no se van a hacer.

Por tanto la capitalización del campo es algo fundamental.

No podemos esperar que en el S.XXI las personas vuelvan al campo si las condiciones de vida no cambian.

No podemos pedir que una persona tenga las condiciones de vida de los años 60s en la actualidad.

El campo solo prosperara si permitimos que las condiciones de vida sean del S.XXI.

PARA MÍ ESE TEMA ES FUNDAMENTAL, ES LO PRINCIPAL.

DESPUÉS DE ESO, COMENZAR EL TEMA DE TRASVASES O DESALINIZADORAS.


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 16:59)

CAPITALIZACIÓN.

PORTUGUÉS CON EMPRESA DE TRINEO DE PERROS EN PIRINEOS.

LA CAPITALIZACIÓN CON SU EMPRESA LE HACE VIVIR MEJOR QUE EN PORTUGAL.

NO ES AGRICULTURA NI GANADERÍA PERO ES MEDIO RURAL.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/destino-espana/destino-espana-cataluna-iv-clori/1072623/


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Set 2011 às 18:56)

Hay pueblos que estaban abandonados y hoy tienen vida, y casi todos son habitantes del Norte de Europa.


En algunos casos ellos dieran vida a los pueblos y renovaran la agricultura.


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 19:56)

raposo_744 disse:


> Hay pueblos que estaban abandonados y hoy tienen vida, y casi todos son habitantes del Norte de Europa.
> 
> 
> En algunos casos ellos dieran vida a los pueblos y renovaran la agricultura.



PUEBLO DE MONTAÑA ABANDONADO Y CERRARA LA ESCUELA.

AHORA LA ESCUELA TIENE: 

3 INGLESES
1 FRANCÉS
1 HOLANDÉS
1 ESPAÑOL.

Ahora pueblos antiguos abandonados de montaña están siendo recuperados por europeos del Norte.

Al principio eran personas jubiladas que dejaban de trabajar en sus paises, mas ahora ya se establecen familias, muchos se dedican a actividades turísticas.


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 19:57)

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-aragon-dani-cecilia/865280/

ESQUECI EL LINK


----------



## duero (3 Set 2011 às 20:01)

raposo_744 disse:


> Hay pueblos que estaban abandonados y hoy tienen vida, y casi todos son habitantes del Norte de Europa.
> 
> 
> En algunos casos ellos dieran vida a los pueblos y renovaran la agricultura.



AQUI UNA ALDEIA RECUPERADA POR INGLESES E OUTROS ANGLOSAJONES.

NA ALDEIA SÓ FALAN INGLÉS. 

VOSE PODE SUMERGIR EN AMBIENTE QUE SÓ FALAN INGLES. 

MONTAÑAS ONDE NASCE O DOURO, A LATITUDE DE BRAGANÇA.

SE VOSE QUER APRENDER INGLES PODE FICAR UNOS DIAS LÁ E APRENDER.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/destino-espana/destino-espana-castilla-leon-iii-duncan/1079086/


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Set 2011 às 20:59)

vivo em lx mas tenho casa de campo na beira litoral.
e comprovo o que dizes 
dinamizam.trazem nova informação visual e são cordeais 
Novas ideias e novo perfil psicologico
MUITO IMPORTANTA PARA ABRIR NOVAS OPURTUNIDADES INTELECTUAIS


----------



## duero (4 Set 2011 às 19:08)

raposo_744 disse:


> vivo em lx mas tenho casa de campo na beira litoral.
> e comprovo o que dizes
> dinamizam.trazem nova informação visual e são cordeais
> Novas ideias e novo perfil psicologico
> MUITO IMPORTANTA PARA ABRIR NOVAS OPURTUNIDADES INTELECTUAIS



En Portugal aprenden a hablar portugués o comunicanse en ingles?

Por Andalucía ha areas residenciales que só falan en alemao o ingles, MAIS....as pesoas que van a morar a eses pueblos pequenos tudos aprenden o español, e casi todos estao a falar con sotaque do local, ata os ingleses que nao ten habito de falar otra coisa que o ingles.

Mesmo esta inglesa esta a fazer vino en Douro internacional na parte española, mas tambien aparece la parte portuguesa, e ao contrario de moitos ingleses que moran no Sul en áreas residenciais ela fala moito ben o español. 

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-castilla-leon-ii-charlotte/991568/


----------



## duero (4 Set 2011 às 19:21)

E UNA COSA QUE UNE LAS DOS COSAS QUE ESTAMOS TRATANDO, EL ASENTAMIENTO DE EXTRANJEROS Y LA POLÍTICA HIDRÁULICA.

HIDRÓLOGO DE HOLANDA QUE MORA NAS MONTAÑAS ONDE NASCE O RIÓ TEJO, MESMO O INICIO DO VIDEO É O LOCAL ONDE NASCE O RIO.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/television/destino-espana-aragon-iii-wybrand/1040472/


----------

